# DIY wet/dry



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I want to make a diy filter/sump using the 5 gal bucket method. It's for a 125 gal tank. My question is...how/what do you do with this http://www.petco.com/product/13830/Pent ... -Pump.aspx


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

You put it in the sump and plumb it to return the water back into the tank. Water gravity siphons out of the tank into the sump via the overflow... The pump then returns it to the tank. Mine is on the right but you can't see it as it's in the bottom of the sump.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's where my confusion comes in....how do you get enough flow from the tank to keep up with the pump putting water back in? What size "drain" do I need coming from the tank to accomodate the pump? Your model is exactly what I have in mind.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

PS- I don't have a drilled tank.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

You need a siphon-based overflow box rated for more GPH than the pump in the sump. The "overflow" will then wind up in the sump as long as the siphon isn't broken.

-Ryan


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

With the pump you have selected it shows 980GPH and being the "High Head" version wont loose as much GPH to push the water back up into the tank. I'd use 1 1/2" PCV for the drain. It will flow 1200gph MAX but any bend or restriction will cut it down some... better safe than sorry. You tank doesn't need to be drilled if you used a siphon overflow as *RyanR* mentioned.

Take some time and read this... Plumbing FAQ


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hoosier tank.....can we see pics of your diy filter open for reference? how much of a pain is it to service it? I was thinking of a diy wet dry myself.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

OK...what size sump would I need for a 125gal? What's the smallest I could get away with? Would one like hoosier's work?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

How about this....I have a penguin 350 bio-wheel filter on one end of the tank...thinking I could cut a hole in the bottom and attach a bulkhead and connect the 1-1/2" pvc to that. The filter would act as the pump to get the water to the sump then pump it back in with the above mentioned pump? Would that be too much flow to the sump? Should I reduce the size of the pvc?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Doubtful, The penguins pump could not keep up with the pump in the sump, or matching their flow would be a pain... plus if for some reason the pump in the sump quit, the Penguins pump would overflow the sump.
It's easier to just set up a siphon overflow LIKE THIS
Did you read the article I linked to earlier? I will try and post pics of inside my sump after I do todays water change.
I also found this in my notes from when I built mine.


> The flow for various diameters of pipe is:
> .75" = 325gph
> 1" = 600gph
> 1.25"= 900gph
> ...


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Very good point about the pump and overflow possibilities. Didn't think of that. Yes, I read the link....do you have a link for "dummies"?


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Just checked out the overflow box...that would make it simple!! Thanks! So if I used an over flow box like this... I would have to "T" off to a single drop correct? There seems to be 2 bulkheads.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Here's a video I watched...makes it seem real simple






and the follow up to this video 




Would I need a larger sump for the pump I want to use?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

> Very good point about the pump and overflow possibilities. Didn't think of that. Yes, I read the link....do you have a link for "dummies"?


I know it seems overwhelming at first, but the more you read up about Sumps, overflows, pump returns it all starts to make sence, almost like the light comes on and you'll understand...



sjlchgo said:


> Just checked out the overflow box...that would make it simple!! Thanks! So if I used an over flow box like this... I would have to "T" off to a single drop correct? There seems to be 2 bulkheads.


They make single units or you can build your own... Sorry, I just did a quick search for a siphon overflow and didn't mean to confuse you with a dual unit. Some sumps have twin intakes and thats what the duals are for. But yes, you could "T" into one larger pipe or put two inlets on your bucket.


> Here's a video I watched...makes it seem real simple


Yeah, thats along the right idea... I did mine a little different but it works. His flow control in the second video only means he didn't match his overflow / bucket capability to his pumps output. pump should not pump more than the overflow can drain. If he had put the horizontal drain pipe at an angle as it stated it would have drained better. I used hose the whole way making sure there was no sags or kinks.
I suppose I should have showed you my build from the begining :wink: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=167955&highlight=


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

What is the "max head" mean. I Was looking at pumps and some have different Max Heads....please explain that. Also, thanks for your responses and your previous post really helped me to understand this better. :thumb:


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

The highest height that the pump would still be able to pump the water. The higher the water needs to be pumped the more the flowrate will drop, but at a certain height it just won't..


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Got it....thanks!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I have been pricing the large "rubbermaid" containers and they are quite costly. I want to create a large sump that can filter my 125 gal. Would something like this work? http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=8187712
It's a Coleman 50-Quart Xtreme Marine Cooler


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

You must be looking in the wrong place. I bought a 50G rubbermaid from home depot for less than $20. A 30G one should only run about $10-$15 from any walmart or dollar store.


----------



## afoctober2 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah I was going to say to that cooler your buying cost more than anything i've seen. If your from the chicago menards has cheap containers. I saw 20g for about $4


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Agreed, The "Sterilite" container I used is from Wal-mart and cost about $10. Look in the Housewares section, it's a "Plastic Storage Container". They also have the brand "Rubbermaid" you can find them with the drawer organizers and laundry baskets. They come in lots of shapes and sizes.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I was shopping online...even looked at walmarts and those were the prices I saw. WHEW! I was beginning to wonder why anyone would bother making one....lol.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok...I've purchased a 70Qt(17.5 gal) container for the sump. This is the return pump I've ordered http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~ ... ndor~.html

What sixe bulkhead should I get and what size tubing should I use for the overflow to the sump? The sump will be located under the tank. There are bulkheads and tubing at this site( http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumP ... index.html ). So if you could "point" to the items you suggest it would help me a great deal. I was thinking about using a Double Slip Bulkhead Fitting with a Slip Screens/Overflow Strainers on the inside of the overflow box. Just not sure what sizes to get.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Head is how far up the pump must push the water. In general, the rating of the pump is at 0 head, then you get a little less flow as you go up since the pump is doing more work against gravity. Most pumps will have a head chart in them showing the flow rate at different head heights. Max head is the maximum amount of height that the pump is rated at. It isn't the height where the effective flow rate is zero, but rather the height at which the manufacturer feels that the resistance from pumping up affects the pump enough that it causes undue stress on it.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I see that link doesn't work. The pump is ViaAqua Powerhead VA3300 Dimensions: L 7" x W 3" x H 3-5/8"
Minimum Flow: 298 GPH
Maximum Flow: 977 GPH
I also realized I did purchase the 1" double slip bulk head. for the overflow box.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone ever use this product before? http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idproduct~FT1373~idCartRow~12287813~isKit~0.html


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

What size should my return lines be? I was thinking 3/4"?


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

sjlchgo said:


> Anyone ever use this product before? http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idproduct~FT1373~idCartRow~12287813~isKit~0.html


You can get stuff like that at Home Depot. I got a clear tubing that is nice to have so that you can see if it ever does get clogged. There are different diameters of tubing. Just pick what you like/need to ensure you have proper drainage through your gravity or siphon overflow.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the response...but, my question is about the return lines. We've determined I need to use 1-1/2" tubing/pvc for the lines TO the sump. I want to know what size lines to use for the RETURN lines.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

sjlchgo said:


> I want to know what size lines to use for the RETURN lines.


Use whatever size matches your pumps outlet. It could be a 1/2" or a 3/4... maybe something else. :wink:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I used to match my return lines by pump outlet size until someone on another thread pointed out to me 
that there's some advantage in upsizing. Didn't seem logical to me, but after thinking it through, it made
sense. There's always some drag from the lines and bends, etc. Upsizing with a bushing and going 
one size higher than the pump outlet can offset that. If it's 3/4, then add a 3/4 - 1" bushing at the outflow 
and go with 1" pipe. It'll help you get closer to the flow that the 3/4 would've provided without loss from 
the plumbing and fittings.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you! I was wondering about that. During this discussion and after looking at all the various DIY wet dry projects there is little or no mention at all about the returns. Appreciate your input. I have most of the items I need to get going. I'll be posting pics and results soon. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

One(hopefully) last question on this topic....I went to Homedepot to get the pvc, they had schedule 40 pvc and cpvc. My question....Is there a difference in schedule 40, 80 pvc? Should/can I use cpvc for my return line?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

The schedule is the wall thickness, the higher the number the thicker the wall. So 80 will hold higher pressures than 40. Sched 40 is more than strong enough for what we use on our aquariums.
CPVC is rated for higher temps than PVC so it can be used on hot water pipes. Also not needed in our hobby. They are slightly different size wise and you may like one over the other, either is fine.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you sir!! I think I'm all set. Hopefully, I'll have pics of the filter sometime this weekend.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I think on the Durso website he recommends sch40 but I forget why.


----------



## sjlchgo (Mar 2, 2008)

I got the filter just about done. Just a couple of adjustments and time to allow it to cure and I'll install it and give it a test drive. I still have to put the pump in, add more media and filter floss...but you'll get the idea. Here are some pics. Thanks for all your input. I took a couple of different designs, made some personal modifications and viola!


----------

